# Empezando en assembler



## DarkDestiny (Sep 21, 2006)

hola, pues lo que pasa es lo siguiente, estamos empezando a aprender a programar en assembler, tonces vamos por lo basico, programacion es assembler utilizando el Z80, lo que pasa es que nesecito algun buen editor de assembler y que tenga un simulador de Z80 o no se algo así o alguna herramienta para ir practicando, que me recomiendan usar porque hasta ahora no e encontrado nada, gracias, salu2


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 29, 2006)

Por que z80?

Por que no ensamblador del 8086?


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 29, 2006)

Otra utileria

Ojala te sean de utilidad suerte


----------



## DarkDestiny (Sep 29, 2006)

muchas gracias por los programas, ahora otra pregunta, tengo instalado el multisim 9 en version power pro, queria saber si hay forma de cargar los codigos assembler en la memoria así como se hace en el proteus?


----------



## Miguel Cool (Oct 3, 2006)

disculpame pero no manejo el multisim, no puedo ayudarte en eso.


----------



## jrluh (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola a todos. Yo también estoy empezando con el assembler, pero tengo una duda. Me gustaría saber si Turbo Assembler es un simulador o si de verdad trabaja con el procesador. Me interesa saberlo porque para empezar mi procesador ni siquiera es Intel, y porque he escuchado que se puede dañar el procesador si se programa mal, ¿es eso cierto? De antemano les agrdezco su ayuda.


----------



## shuper (Sep 26, 2008)

mi dolor de cabeza es programar en assembler para el z80 necesito ayuda las instrucciones... todo lo mas metodico posible o sea facil d entender... gracias


----------

